# Compatibility



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a female betta. If I put her in my planted 10 gallon, would it be OK to add pygmy corydoras and/or dwarf rasboras? The betta is currently in a 2.5 gallon tank, but the light stopped working. Anyway, AqAdvisor.com says that 6 pygmy cories, 6 dwarf rasboras, and 1 female betta is not overstocked. I'm just worried about aggression. Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Give it a try, keep an eye on here if she starts harassing the other fish you can always remove her.


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

Does she need a special filter strength?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No "special filter",just one that doesn't wash her away.Plants,rocks and any hardscape help to break up flow from filters and create areas that certain fish will prefer.


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot! My betta will be much happier in a 10 gallon!


----------

